# when to change gen 4 dual action recoil spring?



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Glock recommends changing it every 5000 rounds but I never kept count. I really don't think I hit that number yet but an instructor racked my slide and told me it felt "light". Does dry fire training wear out the spring? Its only two years old and if I had to guess I would say it only had about 3000 rounds max through it. Mostly 115 grain, never +p.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since it's only necessary to move the slide back a very short distance to reset the trigger for dry firing, it would not wear the recoil spring. 3,000 rounds would not substantially wear the recoil spring. Your instructor may be very strong which would make the spring seem light. I replaced the spring in my Gen. 3 Model 21 (45 ACP) after 6,500 rounds. It was still functioning fine; I just decided to replace it.


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

What are the signs? Stove pipes? No trigger reset?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Failing to return to battery is the number one sign your recoil spring is wore out I believe. With glocks recoil springs are a $18 part. If it gives you piece of mind replace it. There are people who say they get ten's of thousands of rounds with out replacing the recoil spring.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have read blogs a while back on the gen.4 springs and saying they are much improved over the older ones to the test of 10,000 rounds plus. I have never taken one that far yet but older model glocks I have seen with 8000 rounds easy and still running fine.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I like the Wolff "non captive" assemblies. Brassstacker.com also makes a nice replacement unit. I never liked the plastic ones that come standard on a Glock.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

with an empty gun, pull the slide back 3/8" to 1/2" and let it go if it goes into battery is OK if stays out of battery get a new spring, do it a few time though.


----------

